# The Next Grow   Seven  Plants



## jungle (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm looking forward to my next grow already. It won't be right away. Will be finishing up my on going grow in a few weeks. Then have land lord come into house and make sure all is up to date, once thats over and it's safe again I'll start my next small grow. 
Here are the strains I'm choosing.

og kush #18
pineapple express
chocolope
cannalope Haze

I have mother plants to Super Lemon Haze and Bluewidow. 

and I plan on adding Dark Star one of the freebies from March's promo at  the attitude.

They will be grown in soil. (a mixture I make up from menards) I'll probly improve my soil some day. I use fox farm fertilizers, and Malasses and organic sugar. 

I'm wondering if anyones had experience with any of the seven strains mentioned above and want to share any tips as to what makes them grow best. So what do these plants like? 

I'll go sog or veg them a little longer and grow them for there colas. I'm not sure yet if  all of them can be grown this way. Any tips or advice on whether they like fertilizer or so much light or don't let them go dry or anything pertaining to theses strains from your experience I'll consider and possibly apply to the grow. 
 I have all the free seeds from the promo some are cup winners but I've narrowed my choices down. To the ones above.  So I'm studying about theses strains and how they like to grow any advice is welcome. Then from a previous thread I might experiment breeding the chocolope and cannalope together. I'm thinking about sticking with these 7 strains for a long while and perfecting there growing conditions, taking notes and everything. I'm having great sucess at cloning so eventially they will be coming from cloned mother plants. I'm not planning on buying anymore strains just working with these ones for a long while hopefully. Seems like a nice line up I can live with for awhile. One little thing might make a big difference. I'm pumped.


----------



## Thailord (Mar 15, 2011)

Very good selections except for the Pineapple Express IMO.  I found G-13 Lab's Pineapple Express very disappointing b/c it was not very potent.  It taste good, and produces good yields, but just does not have that kick I seek personally speaking.

The rest of your selections are more to my liking.  I have not grown the OG #18, but the Chocolope & Canalope Haze were both very good strains.  The Canalope Haze may take a little longer than what they claim in the description.  I let one go the 12 wks, and another go 14, the one I let go 14 wks was more productive, and was noticably more potent as well.


----------



## jungle (Mar 15, 2011)

1 hit on the pineapple and 1 on the cannalope so far. Thanks for the heads up. I can still choose something from  the freebie gene pool at anytime. If I have 3 females from the six regular cannalope seeds and make moms from them hopefully one of thems trichs will turn on time and if it smokes good that would be the one to keep? would that be a correct asumption?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 15, 2011)

good seed choice.  u need info on og18 im ur guy


----------



## Thailord (Mar 15, 2011)

I would take cuts from any females you get from the Canalope.  Keep them numbered or tagged, and which ever one you found best suited your needs keep as the mother.  You can always flower out the remaining ones just to have more stash.  I always take cuts of my females b/c you actually never know if it is what you desire until they are finished.


----------



## jungle (Mar 15, 2011)

awsome.....comprendo..Thailord ........and OGKushman....I saw og kush 18  was one of your strains. I asked before in another  thread if you had a journal or any advice on OG Kush 18 but I don't think you saw it. OG does ogkush #18 have a main cola? Or can it be grown as sog? Or how do  you sugest the plant be grown.....? How many  growth patterns can og kush 18 be grown as...and which one does it like best.....


----------



## jungle (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm narrowing my list down to Dina Fem White Widow, Cannalope Haze, Chocolope, and og kush #18, and keep rest of seeds for later on . I'm going to grow them for their colas. The picture for dina fem ww looks like it has a central cola, cannalope haze and chocolope have central colas. I'm not sure if og kush 18 has a central cola and can be grown this same way. Or can it be grown in a sea of green? Still cant tell from pictures. Must be a bushier plant.  Pretty much thats all I need to know for now. The grow isn't right away just thinking ahead. I was intested in Dark Star but I think it will be a little to narcotic for me. It probly be a good one for sleeping?


----------



## jungle (Mar 17, 2011)

Doing some serious soul searching here, narrowing down my choices:

Canalope Haze, chocolope, dinafem white Widow, og kush #18, And Dark Star 

Each one has a little different high. 

I'm probly going to do a cola grow.  I'm not sure if Dark Star from TH seeds and og kush #18 have main colas. Does anyone know. Would og kush 18 and Darkstar be ok for SOG? 

Dinafems picture of their white widow looks like it has a main cola. Anyone know first hand about this one.

when the time comes for this grow I'll grow the white widow and the Darkstar and post them along with the others who are going to grow some of the freebies from the March Promo.  

has anyone grown any potent Pineapple Express?


----------



## jungle (Mar 20, 2011)

The strains I'm going to grow next will be 

Dinafem White Widow
TH seeds Dark Star           these 3 seeds are free seeds from march promo
G13 labs Sour AK

Cannalope Haze
Chocolope
and OG Kush #18

Does anyone know what AK is in the Sour AK G13 Labs...AK 47?...AK 48? Or is there a strain called AK.


----------



## jungle (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah I changed these plans.......to.....cannalope haze chocolope and white widow. Simplify things some. It's like eating sometimes when my eyes are bigger than our stomach. And you take to much.....So I'll concentrate on these 3 strains, and leave the rest of he strains for later. I'm starting a grow journal for the cannlope and chocolope called...... DNA GEN. Cannalope Haze & chocolope.....if anyone is interested.....I'll be closing out of this thread.....


----------

